# how long can I keep dry food once opened?



## Jennet (Jan 4, 2011)

How long is dry food safe once it is opened? I keep mine in the original bag and place the bag in a big plastic container. Is 2 months too long? I currently get a 15 lb bag for my 2 which lasts a little over a month but would like to go to the larger bag since it is a better bargain. Thanks everyone.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

You can keep dry food for up to 3 months and it should still be good. Keeping it in the original bag is best. Keeping it in the original bag in a sealed container is even better:rockon:


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I agree with cast, I also keep mine in original bag in plastic container. When buying, I would also check for the bag with the latest use by date so your not getting stuck with something thats been sitting on shelf for months.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I just finished up a 30 lb bag of Acana that lasted nearly 6 months. I kept it in the original bag, in a plastic container, with a dehumidifier in it. I saw no ill effects in my dog and she never acted like the food had gone rancid.

I'm still debating on dropping to 15 lb bags but the price difference is fairly significant. If it's not going bad then I'm not sure I should switch to smaller bags.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

baggie said:


> I just finished up a 30 lb bag of Acana that lasted nearly 6 months. I kept it in the original bag, in a plastic container, with a dehumidifier in it. I saw no ill effects in my dog and she never acted like the food had gone rancid.
> 
> I'm still debating on dropping to 15 lb bags but the price difference is fairly significant. If it's not going bad then I'm not sure I should switch to smaller bags.


I wouldn't, personally. The dehumidifier is a good touch and probably helps quite a bit.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

60 days max for me.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Jennet said:


> How long is dry food safe once it is opened? I keep mine in the original bag and place the bag in a big plastic container. Is 2 months too long? I currently get a 15 lb bag for my 2 which lasts a little over a month but would like to go to the larger bag since it is a better bargain. Thanks everyone.


Just go to the website of the food that you are feeding and ask them. I know Orijen has it right in the Q&A section. The answer could already be on that companies site. Most bags contain a use by date on them. Most dry dog food kibbles are good for over a year after manufacturing. I keep mine in a cool bedroom during the winter and in the refrigerator during the summer. Never freeze kibble.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I like to use up an opened bag of kibble within 6 weeks. I store it in the original bag and place it in a sealed container.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

I sent an email to Orijen and they said as long as you store it properly their food will be good all the way up to the use by date. Think I'll stick with the big bags.:smile:


----------

